

Show HN: My ten minute mvp: producthunt for startups - evanlatner
http://www.startupsdaily.co/

======
evanlatner
Threw together this platform using an open source project in less than ten
minutes a few days ago.

Stats: 65 Startups 57 Registered Users 1500+ pageviews per day 5000+ twitter
followers (with help from existing accounts)

Any feedback, feature requests, advice etc. would be helpful.

Thanks!

~~~
junto
What was the open source project out of interest?

~~~
marbemac
Looks like a telescope app (Meteor):
[http://www.telesc.pe/](http://www.telesc.pe/).

------
andrewstuart
I submitted a site but it does not appear in the list......

~~~
evanlatner
What is the name of your site?

------
bramm
nothing happens when I try to register.

~~~
evanlatner
The site was getting a huge amount of traffic today from this post so it may
have been acting funny.

Sometimes after you register you have to the click the "Startups Daily" button
at the top of the page to take you to the home feed.

Let me know if it still doesn't work and I will investigate further.

~~~
bramm
Still doesn't seem to be working. When I try to register with Twitter, the
sign in modal pops up, then disappears before anything loads.

~~~
evanlatner
Yeah, unfortunately the social login for Twitter and Facebook has not been
working at all. I should have mentioned that before, my apologies.

Did you try to register with an email address?

~~~
bramm
Yea, initially when Twitter didn't work, I tried that a few times. I never got
any confirmation, but I tried logging in with the credentials I used anyway,
but "No user found".

~~~
evanlatner
Hmm, the site has had a few new sign-ups in the last couple of minutes so I
don't know what the issue is. Try registering with a new username and after
clicking sign-up, wait a few seconds and click on the logo at the top of the
page. That should do the trick.

~~~
bramm
Not sure. Tried it in different browsers with different usernames, different
passwords and different emails. Nothing happens when I click register. When I
go to the homepage, there is no indication I'm signed in. When I try to login
with any of the accounts created, it says "User not found".

